# Who do you root for in the Olympics?



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you always go with your own country? Or ones you have a personal connection too? 

INFJ and: I may live in the states, but I'm not very "team USA." It's fun to have someone I'm hoping will win, and I do usually get more excited about the countries I have a bigger connection to (Italy, Canada, and the US). I guess I also tend to root for the more "underdog" competitors, which could be in terms of country or individual athletes in any event. I also like knowing more individual stories about the athletes, and that can affect who I want to win.

How about you?
And what is your type? (curious if there are any patterns, of course


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Snowflake Minuet said:


> Do you always go with your own country? Or ones you have a personal connection too?
> 
> INFJ and: I may live in the states, but I'm not very "team USA." It's fun to have someone I'm hoping will win, and I do usually get more excited about the countries I have a bigger connection to (Italy, Canada, and the US). I guess I also tend to root for the more "underdog" competitors, which could be in terms of country or individual athletes in any event. I also like knowing more individual stories about the athletes, and that can affect who I want to win.
> 
> ...


Almost never or my country (LTU).
I hope for extremely unlikely thing, like China beating USA in basketball.
ISFP


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I mean, I default to voting Team USA (because the Olympics is the only time I'm Patriotic), but sometimes I'm passionate about another athlete or country's team - the French women's soccer team, some of the Russian and Brazilian female gymnats, British diving, etc.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Don't root at all. Just not interested.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

USA USA USA!!

I also root for some other athletes but mostly just for my country, that is when I watch the Olympics.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I look at the actual competitors and decide which ones I like more based on their appearance/personality, and then root for those. I don't really care about the team sports.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

INFJ and I definitely have a soft spot for the underdog too.

Not always though. Sometimes the favorites seem like they really deserve their expected win. But that's pretty rare; usually an upset makes for better television. And I kind of love the idea of someone proving themself in spite of the fact that no one else regards them as a serious competitor. I guess I love to see the expectations of the consensus be upended.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Sweden, Germany, USA.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Who's got the best doping program? I strongly believe it is Great Britain, or whatever they call themselves at the Olympics. Usually people think it's China or Russia or the US, but believe me, they ain't got shit on the British. Australia used to have an incredible doping program too around the 2000 Olympics, by far the best and most sophisticated the world had ever seen at the time, dollar for dollar. But the wily British simply hired all the Australian doping professionals over to their own sport bodies to set up fantastic doping programs. This is why Britain, which was a nothing nation at the Olympics, suddenly took off in 2004 and hasn't looked back since; and why Australia tanked.

The usual suspects like China, Russia, East Germany and the US have shit programs. They spend an inordinate amount of money on it for the results they get back, and usually they get caught too. That's not how to run a good program. You keep it on the down low, and you devise new drugs for which there exists no test, so that you're ahead of the curve in both the efficacy of your product and the evasion of getting caught. Australians are the masters at cheating in this way, hence, the country with the greatest number of Australian backroom staff working with the athletes has the best program. Russia etc. just go for the big dick approach, with no care for subtlety or treacherous sneakiness.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Depends who is good at the sport, i cheer for Australia in shit like swimming but in basketball it's more like U.S.A. If Australia sucks at the sport then i wont cheer for them.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

USA all the way. If they aren't playing, and I find myself watching women's Rugby 7s, I'll root for the underdog.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Youre missing the option for "absolutely do not care about sporting events like this" but I guess "Other" covers it


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> Youre missing the option for "absolutely do not care about sporting events like this" but I guess "Other" covers it


The option is there. It's called "don't vote or comment if it isn't applicable to you"


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Team USA!
Phelps, Adrian, Ledecky especially.

Like the girl from Hungary who's coach is her husband, even though she isn't TeamUSA. HOSSZU! She's a beast.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> The option is there. It's called "don't vote or comment if it isn't applicable to you"


And have an unmetered mass of people who arent represented in your survey because you left them out, that isnt sensible if the goal is to have any kind of understanding of the people on this site and there really isnt a point in creating a poll if that isnt your goal.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Belgium, Sweden, Iceland, inspiring athletes, athletes that deserve to win or show more will power and also often the underdog

I don't like Netherlands, GB, USA, but that's more rivalry and already because the USA is dominating everything. Also don't really like Germany. Not a fan of France as well. Would rather have a win for Japan or Korea. I don't like it when the Netherlands win. I'm always very jealous because they are so much better in everything and I hate it. I don't think there is a Dutch sporter that I like. I supported Mollema for a while in the Tour when he was disadvantaged by a decision. (underdog situation), but when he won Clasica San Sebastian. I was again jealous. ... I think I like Hoogerland, but he is already retired, and that was mainly because he was hit by a car a few years ago and because of a song, what made him a bit different











but in general, i'm very jealous when the Netherlands win.... They are also arrogant, some of them have no trouble to insult us...

So yes, you can tell that there is a lot of rivalry between the two low countries, although i still feel more connection towards dutch people than Walloons. (culture and language difference). It's easy to speak again dutch people on the Internet, because sites are also often shared (not news sites), but forums are often shared between dutch and flemish people. My mom also didn't like the Netherlands actually. But I also have a lot of dutch friends...

Who do i specifically support on the Olympics. I supported Ono, Hagino (mainly because sun yang is a cheater) Van Avermaet, Sjostrom, Meilutyte, Le Clos, Hosszu, Van Tichelt, The Belgian swimmers, Emma Johansson and i will support Jolien d'Hoore, Vlasic, Achad, Si Mohammed Ketbi, Sagan


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> And have an unmetered mass of people who arent represented in your survey because you left them out, that isnt sensible if the goal is to have any kind of understanding of the people on this site and there really isnt a point in creating a poll if that isnt your goal.


Political polls often seek out likely voters. Same way this poll can seek out likely viewers.

We already know PerC is full of non athletic goobers that would prefer reading books than watching the Olympics. That isn't the target audience of this poll. But, by all means, select other, so you can let us know why your vote & answer lacks any type of relevance, to this poll.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Political polls often seek out likely voters. Same way this poll can seek out likely viewers.


What does that have to do with a non serious forum thread



Drunk Parrot said:


> We already know PerC is full of non athletic goobers that would prefer reading books than watching the Olympics.


Thats a personal attack



Drunk Parrot said:


> That isn't the target audience of this poll. But, by all means, select other, so you can let us know why your vote & answer lacks any type of relevance, to this poll.


Why are you appealing to the group? Must be that sweet Fe lol just cant help it right


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> What does that have to do with a non serious forum thread


Non serious? Now you're attacking me and this thread is my safe space.



> Thats a personal attack


Are you a non athletic goober?



> Why are you appealing to the group? Must be that sweet Fe lol just cant help it right


I'm just excluding you from the group. Your Fi didn't want to be a part of it, anyway


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't root for any really. If I do watch it then I might not root for any or I will just choose based on which athlete I like the look of/think I like their personality or I might choose the underdog in team sports especially.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Depends on the sport. When I'm watching gymnastics, I'm more of a team China/Russia fan (though I'm slightly leaning more towards China this year). I like the Japanese men's team too. I'm not a big fan of USA gym but there are a few select members that I like and would be glad to see take an AA title. Every other sport: don't really care.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Nigeria will beat Lithuania at basketball today:yeah:, I can feel it. Also Nigerian team plays basketball same as me, fast and reactive:yeah:.


----------



## Golden Sun (Aug 9, 2016)

I root for the winners.
I change my mind until I know who wins, as my guessings are 93% wrong. Anyways I'm only interested in horse riding competitions, I'm pretty bored by all the drugs stuff they talk about all the time.
(must point that France is winning the horse riding compets till now so maybe I'll root for my own country, for a change)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Shit, they lost:sad:


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Did root for Phelps for his 20th gold medal, but I really don't root for anyone else TBH.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

SlyCooper97 said:


> Did root for Phelps for his 20th gold medal, but I really don't root for anyone else TBH.


Speaking of which, this was pretty priceless in case anyone missed it:tongue::


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Personally I like to put my money where I think the winners are, so these Olympics I am betting on the Zika virus.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

It depends. 

Like I was cheering for the swimmer who was staring down Micheal Phelps because I thought it was funny. Also was cheering for him in his other race because he had such an unorthodox strategy (was a distance race and he just sprinted out as fast as he could in the beginning, with splits that were WAY faster than WR times and just tried to hold on) and everyone said it wouldn't work and he'd fall back to the pack. I wanted to see his ballsy strategy pay off (which it did since he got silver).

Was cheering against US woman's gymnastics, because they were such a MASSIVE favorite, cheering for them would have been boring. If everything else is equal though, like no one in the event that grabs my attention, I'll cheer for the Americans.


----------



## SwivelSwirl (Aug 9, 2016)

I root for the country I have a connection to.
For example, I'm American, I was born in America, and I now live in America, but growing up, I lived in Thailand, and as such I'm much more attached to Thailand and it's culture. And thus I root for Thailand... Or at least when it's an option...


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I root more for individuals more than for my country (United States). 

I like hearing the stories about the individual competitors. Sometimes there will be a compelling enough story to make me want to root for that individuals.

Oftentimes, I'm not really rooting for anyone in particular, I just like to watch. Particularly sports like gymnastics or diving- I just like watching the artistry and being in awe that their bodies can even do such things.

My feeling is that the United States already has more than enough medals. Let some underdog country get a few for a change. Although there are a few Americans I always root for.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Personally I like to put my money where I think the winners are, so these Olympics I am betting on the Zika virus.


LOL you should know that zika isn't a problem anymore


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Murica, IsTp


----------

